# Debating on two sony cameras - help please!



## athlete010688 (Jul 2, 2012)

I am looking to purchase a point and shoot camera, and I have narrowed it down to two different sony cameras.  I have it narrowed down to the Sony CyberShot DSC-HX200V or the Sony CYbershot DSC-HX30V  I am torn on which one to get.  I've compared the two, and they appear to be basically the exact same camera minus a couple of different specs.  Does anyone have any pros/cons with either one of these two cameras?  

The main uses for my camera will be to take everyday pictures.  I need a camera that is good for vacations, holidays, and for when we have kids.  I think it would be cool to be able to take our children to some park or some location and get pictures of them.  I know the 30V is smaller than the 200V, and I've never had a bigger camera before.  I'm not sure if it'll be more of a pain to carry around than the compact 30V or not.  What are opinions on that?

Thanks so much!


----------



## gsgary (Jul 2, 2012)

If i was getting a point and shoot it would be the Panasonic Lumix LX5


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 2, 2012)

+1 on what Gary said above! Far better camera!


----------



## skieur (Aug 15, 2012)

The Sony HX30V has a very long zoom reach for its telephoto, as well as panorama mode, built in HDR, and fast frames per second.  It would be a good, flexible small camera to have, even as a backup to a larger camera that you might buy later.

skieur


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 15, 2012)

athlete010688 said:


> I am looking to purchase a point and shoot camera, and I have narrowed it down to two different sony cameras.  I have it narrowed down to the Sony CyberShot DSC-HX200V or the Sony CYbershot DSC-HX30V  I am torn on which one to get.  I've compared the two, and they appear to be basically the exact same camera minus a couple of different specs.  Does anyone have any pros/cons with either one of these two cameras?
> 
> The main uses for my camera will be to take everyday pictures.  I need a camera that is good for vacations, holidays, and for when we have kids.  I think it would be cool to be able to take our children to some park or some location and get pictures of them.  I know the 30V is smaller than the 200V, and I've never had a bigger camera before.  I'm not sure if it'll be more of a pain to carry around than the compact 30V or not.  What are opinions on that?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Post something else so we know you are real!


----------



## Julian Gang (Jun 30, 2020)

athlete010688 said:


> I am looking to purchase a point and shoot camera, and I have narrowed it down to two different sony cameras.  I have it narrowed down to the Sony CyberShot DSC-HX200V or the Sony CYbershot DSC-HX30V  I am torn on which one to get.  I've compared the two, and they appear to be basically the exact same camera minus a couple of different specs.  Does anyone have any pros/cons with either one of these two cameras?
> 
> The main uses for my camera will be to take everyday pictures.  I need a camera that is good for vacations, holidays, and for when we have kids.  I think it would be cool to be able to take our children to some park or some location and get pictures of them.  I know the 30V is smaller than the 200V, and I've never had a bigger camera before.  I'm not sure if it'll be more of a pain to carry around than the compact 30V or not.  What are opinions on that?
> 
> Thanks so much!


I have a Sony DSC-HX400v that I love, so that would be my purchase...Julian


----------



## Mike Drone (Jun 30, 2020)

Debating on two Sony cameras...  I can't afford one camera.  On a more serious note, I still carry a Sony Cybershot DSC-P32 3.2 megapixel because my point and shoot is not usually for serious business, unless it is.  =]


----------



## snowbear (Jun 30, 2020)

Julian Gang said:


> athlete010688 said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking to purchase a point and shoot camera, and I have narrowed it down to two different sony cameras.  I have it narrowed down to the Sony CyberShot DSC-HX200V or the Sony CYbershot DSC-HX30V  I am torn on which one to get.  I've compared the two, and they appear to be basically the exact same camera minus a couple of different specs.  Does anyone have any pros/cons with either one of these two cameras?
> ...





Mike Drone said:


> Debating on two Sony cameras...  I can't afford one camera.  On a more serious note, I still carry a Sony Cybershot DSC-P32 3.2 megapixel because my point and shoot is not usually for serious business, unless it is.  =]



Eight-year old thread.  OP hasn't been back since the first post.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jun 30, 2020)

> Eight-year old thread.  OP hasn't been back since the first post.


Oh, I saw the post on the active topics list.  I apologize for this, I will be more careful next time.


----------

